# Bicycle Swap Meet 9/11/16



## rev106 (Sep 4, 2016)

Hello bicycle people!

Once again I will be hosting a bicycle swapmeet.

When: Sunday September 11th 7am to 12 noon

Where: Atomic Cycles 17322 Saticoy Van Nuys, 91406

What: we get 1/2 of the parking lot. Be respectful of the other half and the alleyway. Spaces are one per person and are on a first come first serve basis.

We get ½ the parking lot. One spacer per person, you may have to unload and go park your car on the street. First come first serve. No set up or parking in the alley. Bring your shade/chair/change. Bring your stuff. Selling things for cheap makes them go away and money appear in your pocket otherwise there is ebay. Free the sell, free to shop from 7am till noon. Trade with your buddies, have fun watching the pair of mags you sold two swaps ago move from blanket to blanket.

Make the swap the best you can!

Take this info and spread it to your friends, the more people that come, the more bikes, the more parts, the more deals right? So it is up to you to make it good, better, best as it can be. Please spread it around to all your pals, in the flesh or on the web. Feel free to take the flyer and send it along to all interested parties.


----------



## higgens (Sep 4, 2016)

I like swap meets!


----------



## rev106 (Sep 10, 2016)

Well come one down then...


----------



## OLD PSYCLE (Sep 29, 2016)

when is the next one?


----------

